# Finding the strike price of company issued options?



## warennie (6 June 2011)

How do I find the Strike Price of Company Issued Options?
For example CTPO or GTEO... Do i need to go through all there announcements to find what they issued them at? Or is there a website that has this information?


----------



## moreld (6 June 2011)

I don't know a free aggregation service for company issued options, but it doesn't take much effort to go to the latest 3B filing to find the information per company.

CTPO  are 16c http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110513/pdf/41yn9ynww4wh96.pdf

Doing it via the filings also gives you greater information as you get to see all the unlisted options as well.


----------



## warennie (6 June 2011)

moreld said:


> The latest 3B filing




Perfect, i wasnt aware that they were 3B's. thanks heaps.


----------

